# Shea Butter



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have a few questions about shea butter. I have bought the refined, organic, and recently shea from Lois' co-op. BTW I love the shea butter from Lois. The refined is alright, I use it in the lotion bars. The organic is a grey-green color, and smells like woodsmoke. The smell tends to go away in a few minutes. The shea I got from Lois smell great, and feels even better, nice yellow color. 
Now my questions: If I melt my shea butter from Lois will it lose the yellow color and scent? Will it look and smell like the organic stuff I have? If I make the whipped shea from the recipe page about how much does everyone charge per oz? If I packed it in tins and sold it as is how much should I charge per oz? Sorry for all the questions, I am new to shea butter. I love using it straight out of the box.

Kelly


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Kellyjo, I'm so glad you are happy with the Shea. I too like it straight from the box.

Sorry I can't answer your questions tho. I do look forward to the answers.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, I like the shea quite alot too!! thanks Lois!! oops Truly! I was so surprised to see that it was yellow-- can't wait to do something with it!1

Susie


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I charge at least 3.00 per ounce in a whipped shea... 
Unrefined shea is yellow or green in appearance and no it won't lose the smell when you whip it or heat it.. If you want to scent it, pick scents that will compliement the smokey wood smell.. 
Florals do not scent with it well..nor do citrus scnets.
sandal wood is great with it.. vanilla is good with it and many more.. pine scents mix well with it.. Shea butter is wonderful by itself and the scent does notstay on your skin after rubbing it in..
Barbara


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I loved the shea from Lois too. It does stay yellow when melted. I soaped it with coconut oil, safflower oil and water (no GM). It has cured a lovely golden yellow.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I charge $6.50 for a 2.25 oz jar of whipped shea. Sells very well. One of these days I'm going to try the unrefined stuff. But for now I'm happy with my refined as are my customers.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Kalne, what size jar do you use for the 2.25 oz of whipped shea?

Also, those of you who are selling plain shea by the oz, what size container are you using?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It fits in a 3 oz jar. And it's FULL.


----------

